# Door not unlocking



## kramcard6 (Oct 1, 2011)

My Eco 6spd mt has about 1500 miles and the right rear door won't open from the inside.. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Diggity (Oct 16, 2011)

I've had similar problems with driver door. Shows to unlock when pressing the button on key fob, but door will not open from the inside or outside. Had to use key in the door lock to open it. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

have you checked whether the child lock is engaged on that particular door?


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

child lock engages both rear doors and windows, not just one individual one.


----------



## kramcard6 (Oct 1, 2011)

phantom said:


> have you checked whether the child lock is engaged on that particular door?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


Looked on the inside of the door, don't see a child lock anywhere, BTW, i've got an 2011 Eco


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Rtfm?*



kramcard6 said:


> Looked on the inside of the door, don't see a child lock anywhere, BTW, i've got an 2011 Eco


According to the Owner's Manual, the safety lock button is on the driver's door arm rest right behind the window buttons. It is a toggle On/Off function. The manual states that an LED lights when the safety lock is set. The lock also disables the window regulators. Can you lower the rear door windows? The indicator LED will flash if there is a problem with the feature. Ref: Page 2-8 of the Owner's Manual.

If you can't operate one rear door, but can the other one, I'd say there is wiring issue with the inoperative door and you need to schedule a visit to the dealer's service department.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

CHUV said:


> child lock engages both rear doors and windows, not just one individual one.


It doesn't work that way on mine. rear doors on mine have separate switches where you can use your key to engage or disEngage child lock manually. 

And on my driver's door arm rest right behind the window buttons it only has the rear window lock icon. 












here's a pic of the child door lock on mine. 





















btw, I'm from the PH and I have a 2011 base model 1.8 L M/T


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

phantom said:


> It doesn't work that way on mine. rear doors on mine have separate switches where you can use your key to engage or disEngage child lock manually.
> 
> And on my driver's door arm rest right behind the window buttons it only has the rear window lock icon.
> 
> ...


Good post! The 2011 book clearly shows, and states, that the driver's door switch controls both the window and door opening. The drawing in the manual shows both window and lock symbols on the switch. Unfortunately, you can't download, or view, the 2012 Owner's Manual from the Chevy site. For some reason, both links get you the "Getting To Know Your Cruze" brochure. The 2012 GTK also states that the driver's door switch locks both the rear doors and windows. PH Cruzi must be different.


----------



## sparko804 (Jul 21, 2017)

It is either your child lock or you got problems like mine 2014 chevy cruze, the right rear door will not open inside or out, I spoke to a mechanic and it's the door latch mechanism, they have to use an inspection camera and go threw the window opening and pull up on a tab to get the door open, Then once the door open remove the door latch, clean it and oil it to get it working properly and reinstall. Thanks GM for a crappy design, there should be a recall on this because it's a real common problem on allot of Cruzes.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)




----------

